# Lymphoblastic Leukemia



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I am sorry to read about Wilber's diagnosis, and so young. I hope you get more promising news at the onco appt tomorrow and hope that Wilber remains his 'normally crazy and energetic self.' What a sweet face! Positive thoughts to you and your boy.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

My dog was diagnosed with the same disease, stage 5. We started chemo but he reacted badly to the first session so we stopped it. He has only been on Prednisone since. He was given three weeks to live and is now entering his third month. Other than his initial loss of appetite he has been the picture of health. He is also in complete remission right now. Even if your oncologist gives you bad news, there is hope. Good luck to you and Wilbur.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wilbur*



Wilbur'sDad said:


> It happens so fast - all of a sudden a few odd symptoms, take Wilbur to the vet who examines him takes blood and urine and then 5 days of hospitalization to lower his calcium level, which was dangerously high, x-rays, sonograms, aspirations, etc. This afternoon we just got a full diagnosis of lymphoblastic leukemia. Originally thought it was either a rare hypothryroid tumor or maybe lymphoma - or even the slight chance that somehow Wilbur, who is a 5 year old sweetheart, got into some rat poison somewhere due to his crazy high calcium levels in his blood. Now this. Prognosis is not good but have a meeting with an oncologist tomorrow, but from what research I did, it doesn't look hopeful. We are all a little stunned and even Betty, his 11 year old 'aunt' knows something's not right. Wilbur,however, is acting as normally crazy and energetic as ever. No swollen lymph glands, negative findings in spleen aspirate, but positive in bone marrow. Finding this board is so helpful as I know so many people have gone through similar. We lost out 12 year old boy about 6 years ago to hemangiosarcoma in 24 hours. It is so painful - but I wouldn't trade him for anything.


Praying for Wilbur and you. Please let us know.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry. Wilbur is a handsome boy. I will keep you all in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm sorry for Wilbur's diagnosis. Good luck at his onco appt.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you all. I've been doing as much research as I possibly can - and we've been blessed with the most incredible vet that you could ever hope for - she has gone above and beyond and has been there constantly for us through all of this. I'll give you a report - but from the reading I've been doing I'm thinking the prednisone might be best - but of course we'll wait to discuss with the oncologist and the vet. Here's a pic of him yesterday at the vet. (PS - I hope it's ok to post this photo since it was at the vet's and as I'm new at this forum if there are rules against that, let me know and I"ll remove it. Learning  )


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

The highest dosage of Prednisone Grin was put on was 50 mgs for one week, then it was cut back. If a higher dosage is suggested make sure there is a very valid reason for it. Like I said earlier, my dog was given three weeks to live and after one week of Prednisone at the 50 mgs per day level his blood work was back to normal. Not all dogs react the same obviously, but mine was in a worse case scenario state when we started him on it.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Wilbur! Look at you! You are so handsome. Please stay strong for your daddy right now. He needs you! I know you can do it

TEAM WILBUR!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

We had our first meeting this afternoon with the oncologist - who came highly recommended to us. She seems smart, practical, compassionate and patient - a very good combination in my mind in a situation like this. The good news - if there is good news in leukemia - is that all of the vital organs appear to be clear and it seems to be limited to the bone marrow. There are no guarantees and every dog reacts differently to treatment so we'll see. His calcium is a little too high still, so for a few more days the prednisone will remain at 50 and will be diminished as the other agents take over. Next treatment is tomorrow - a variety of drugs will be utilized, starting with vincristine, then asparaginase and lots more. She says she has had greater success using a wide palate of therapeutic agents with this specific form of leukemia. I hope that's the case and luckily our regular vet is monitoring closely as well. The really good news is that Wilbur is home now and as happy as can be - and we are cherishing each and every minute with him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wilbur's Dad*



Wilbur'sDad said:


> We had our first meeting this afternoon with the oncologist - who came highly recommended to us. She seems smart, practical, compassionate and patient - a very good combination in my mind in a situation like this. The good news - if there is good news in leukemia - is that all of the vital organs appear to be clear and it seems to be limited to the bone marrow. There are no guarantees and every dog reacts differently to treatment so we'll see. His calcium is a little too high still, so for a few more days the prednisone will remain at 50 and will be diminished as the other agents take over. Next treatment is tomorrow - a variety of drugs will be utilized, starting with vincristine, then asparaginase and lots more. She says she has had greater success using a wide palate of therapeutic agents with this specific form of leukemia. I hope that's the case and luckily our regular vet is monitoring closely as well. The really good news is that Wilbur is home now and as happy as can be - and we are cherishing each and every minute with him.


So glad that Wilbur is home and I know you will treasure every moment with him. So glad you liked the Doctor.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

I always knew we had to be prepared for sudden turns. He's back in the hospital for fluids - the good news is that his calcium is completely normal! However when we brought him in for his second treatment today, his kidney values were too high, which may be residual from the high calcium for so long, so he needs 24-48 hours of IV fluids. At least we had him home for one night (and cherished every moment of it) and hopefully will have him back tomorrow. We're boiling him a chicken to bring over tonight - with the doctor's blessing - much better than the dietary options at the hospital


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed that your handsome Wilbur bounces back after his hospital stay and that you all have more time to enjoy and love each other. Keep up the good fight, Wilbur!


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Good news - hospital just called. Wilbur's kidney values are back to normal and he's coming home today. Very happy family!


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Keep us posted. You mentioned a "few odd symptoms" about Wilbur's behavior. What were they if I may ask?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wilbur*

So glad his kidney values are back to normal!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Dad- excellent news! You made my night!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your post about Wilbur. I am sorry for the diagnosis you have received. Glad he is now home...again!! I hope all his levels will stay within range. Good luck with the fight and I will keep you and Wilbur in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

rbi99 - maybe they weren't really "odd" overall, but certainly to me. The most noticeable one at first was increased thirst - and I mean a nearly unquenchable thirst - and then marathon pee sessions. I'd never seen anything like it. And his appetite was off, which could be a sign of anything. The vet said that the heightened calcium levels may have been partially responsible for the thirst. And now that he's on prednisone (thankfully the dosage was cut in half today) one of the side effects of that is increased thirst, which means lots more walks than usual - which gives us both some needed exercise


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Just stopping by to see how Wilber is doing? Happy to hear he is home!


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Unfortunately, he took a turn for the worse last night. We rushed him to the emergency vet center where our oncologist works - his blood work was good, but he has droopy eyes and some other symptoms that suggest CNS involvement. We think he may be leaving us soon - but he's back with us now. It is sad beyond belief, even though I've been though it before. Thank you for your concern.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Let me be the first of many to say how sorry I am to hear this negative news.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wilbur's Dad*



Wilbur'sDad said:


> Unfortunately, he took a turn for the worse last night. We rushed him to the emergency vet center where our oncologist works - his blood work was good, but he has droopy eyes and some other symptoms that suggest CNS involvement. We think he may be leaving us soon - but he's back with us now. It is sad beyond belief, even though I've been though it before. Thank you for your concern.


Wilbur's Dad

I am so sorry to hear this. I am praying for Wilbur and you.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I am so sad to read the news about Wilber. You both are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wilbur's Dad, it's simply so hard to see your beloved fellow beginning to fail. I wish you strength and a peaceful heart as you make tough decisions for your boy.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Overtime prayers for you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shell8422 (Jan 22, 2014)

so sad to hear this news, as my dog just lost his battle with Leukemia a couple weeks ago, and I was and still am routing for both Wilbur and Grin to beat it!! Hoping Wilbur can snap back!!!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Give Wilber a hug, and wisper in his ear, he will know that you love him. We are going down the same path with our Rookie. Best of luck!


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so very sad to tell you that late last night we had to say goodbye to our Wilbur. Due to the chemo (which ironically brought his calcium and kidney functions back to nearly normal) his white blood cell count plummeted and he developed sepsis. It was really bad and the wonderful docs weren't sure even with treatment if he could pull through - and if he remarkably did, he'd then have to restart the chemo regimen and could end up facing the same thing all over again. What we were dealing with was an issue of the quality of his life. We couldn't allow him to spend the rest of his days in and out of hospitals, hooked up to IVs and possibly dealing with the horrible symptoms of sepsis. He was suffering. It was a peaceful, tear filled and beautiful passing and to see the relief on his face when he left us reaffirmed that we had made the right decision - it was for him, not for us. I am so grateful to an incredible team of doctors, techs and support staff who lovingly cared for him (and us) on this incredibly difficult adventure. We would have been lost without them. And for the support of everyone on this forum. We're now putting our energies into taking care of our girl, who I'm sure will be mourning his passing in her own way. Thank you all for your prayers, thoughts and good energy - we all truly appreciated it.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry; it is so hard. You did the right thing for Wilbur, but that doesn't make it any easier. They steal our heart's so quickly, and don't live near long enough. Sleep softly sweet boy, may you find peace......


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wilbur went down fighting. So very sorry for your family.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I sit here, Rookie looking at me and wondering why tears are in my eyes, thinking how hard it is lose your best friend. I'm so sorry you, and the rest of us, have to go down this road, it's too difficult. I will lose my best buddy in days, weeks, maybe months, I don't know, but I do know there will be a big empty place in my heart when that time comes, as I'm sure there is in yours. We will try and remember the good times, and there are many, but still, years later there will still be that special spot inside for our best buddy. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How am I only now seeing this? I'M SO VERY SORRY for your loss. There are no words I can say. Please just know I'm thinking about you. You were so brave to do that. So brave. He'll love you forever and ever 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I too am so sad to read about your sweet Wilbur...Your family is in my prayers and please give Betty a big hug and soft belly rub for me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wilbur's Dad*

Wilbur's Dad

I am so VERY SORRY to hear about Wilbur-he is at peace now and I know my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of him!

I added Wilbur to the Rainbow Bridge List!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-5.html#post4248433


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Just saw this and read every post with tears. I am truly sorry he looked like an amazing boy. Healing thoughts your way ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you so much for your thoughts. It really has been one of the hardest of times - which is why I haven't posted recently. I am incredibly grateful for everything that Wilbur shared with us and taught us - and continues on some wonderful level to share. Betty seems to be doing ok and is certainly getting more than her usual share of snuggles, scratches and treats. Spoiled? Of course! And totally appreciated. The loss is great, but Wilbur left so much with us, he will always be in our hearts even now that he's physically gone. I like to think that as painful as the experience has been (and I'm pretty sure that everyone reading this knows just how difficult it can be), that we all have the opportunity to learn from it and grow. It certainly makes me focus on being in the moment (as I tried to be with Wilbur and as he ALWAYS was with me) and to appreciate him, his incredible companionship and the wonderful support from everyone on this board.


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

Even as Grin continues to do well, you and Wilbur are always in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wilbur's Dad*

Wilbur's Dad

We know your pain-they give us so much more than we ever give them!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I had started to type out my experience with this disease with my Kizmet but just saw before sending that Wilbur has gone on ahead to the Bridge. I am so sorry for your loss and know some of the pain you are feeling.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so sad to read of Wilbur's passing. It is so hard, and know my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh my. So sorry for you. I have no words or advice. Just know I'm thinking about you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

